# Help pls :)



## Ozee (Aug 22, 2009)

I have engagement and wedding parties coming up soon, So asking your advice what style dress looks nice on a fuller figure. I have a black Rachel Pally kaftan style dress I am leaning towards.







Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 22, 2009)

It's a nice dress but I'm not loving that colour... it's too much fabric for black.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 22, 2009)

it's a nice dress but it might make you look bigger than you are? without seeing your figure i'm not sure though.

i've always heard if you're on the larger side it's best to wear dresses that nip you in somewhere- whether thats waist (if youre hourglass) or empire line (if youre top heavy) depends on your body shape.

something like this might be nice


----------



## blueangel1023 (Aug 22, 2009)

The dress you showed looks nice, but a bit too much fabric. Had the dress been shorter (like knee length) it would be perfect. You mentioned being full figured, so going with darker colors is a good choice. If you find a belt to match with the dress, it would definitely make you look slimmer. I'm a bit on the heavy side myself so I know that the belt helps me! lol

Here's some tips on 'how to dress to balance a full hourglass figure' How to Dress to Balance a Full Hourglass Figure | eHow.com


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree with the girls re: too much fabric... It's a pretty shape but it reminds me of the 'witch' outfit samantha from bewitched used to wear!

I think darker colours definitely for larger figures, and yes, drawn in at the waist or under the bust...

also, if possible, contrasting panels make you look slimmer as well - like how swimsuits have them? they create an optical illusion


----------



## Ozee (Aug 24, 2009)

that dress is cute lucy but too short - looking for a floor length dress - and I don't show arms too much jiggily juggily happening lol.

thanks for the link angel



I think Im sort of lucky, Im large but still hour glass shape so that site helped



.

Thanks for your opinions everyone!











found some different colours and cuts. I do like the green.


----------



## Karren (Aug 24, 2009)

I love it in the teal color much better than the black!!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 24, 2009)

yeah i love that teal. maybe if you add your own belt to it, it would look nice too.


----------



## Ozee (Sep 10, 2009)

what about this one? with a bolero/shrug with it?


----------



## Etha (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like you really like the idea of the long flowy drapey look. However, the way those dresses are made and shaped just look like way too much fabric, thus making the model appear bigger than she probably is. In order for this look to work, in my opinion, it needs some structure so as to play up the body type's best features.

Check out this Jersey dress:




Link

The middle is sectioned off by a wide wrap rather than a thin one, which will fall into proportion and help draw attention to your curves (as apposed to a thin wrap/rope which will give the illusion of basically busting out of the dress even though it fits like a glove).

You mentioned floor length, heres some I thought might be appropriate:




Link-Black Link-Red




Link-Brown Link-Teal

Here's a great one I wouldn't mind getting myself. Its shorter than a floor length so it doesn't look like so much fabric but still long enough I think it would do fine (unless you reaally want a floor dress):




Link


----------



## magosienne (Sep 11, 2009)

I think i prefer the last one, beautiful and not too long, i don't like having the feeling of moping the floor, and i'm 5'4" i always have the impression it makes me look smaller.


----------

